# ENTER HERE> OutdoorCookingCOMPANY.com Wish List Give Away!



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

OutdoorCookingCompany.com Wish List Give Away!



_This Contest requires more than simply stating "I'm in". But it's so simple our 4th grader did it! Winners will receive only the item that is in their OutdoorCookingCompany.com "Wish List"! Read the instructions below or HERE_

A winner will be randomly selected from this thread and announced on *Sunday, December 13, 2009*. The winner will receive FREE SHIPPING to anywhere within the "Lower 48".

Here's your chance to win an excellent OutdoorCookingCompany.com cooking product for your home or hunting camp. Up for grabs during this promotional OutdoorCookingCompany.com give away is you choice from 2 of our most popular outdoor cooking products:

Bayou Classic Cast Iron Pot Fish Cooker

Bayou Classic 30-Qt. Aluminum Turkey Fryer Kit

To enter, select your choice of the Bayou Classic Cast Iron Pot Fish Cooker or the Bayou Classic 30-Qt. Aluminum Turkey Fryer. From that page at OutdoorCookingCompany.com click "Add to Wishlist" link. The product is then added to your OutdoorCookingCompany.com Wish List.

Next, add a "BADGE" to your forum reply post and state either turkey fryer or fish fryer to let everyone know what you're hoping to win. To add the BADGE, simply copy the PHPBB STYLE FORUMS BADGE #1 or #2 code available at *http://outdoorcookingcompany.com/contests-promotions-offers/*

Here's an example of what your entry should look like:

I want the turkey fryer! 


Hunt hard and eat well! Order soon to ensure delivery by Christmas!

Thank y'all for entering and Good Luck!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This is not Spam as they are a sponsor.


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

MSG Rude said:


> This is not Spam as they are a sponsor.


Yes! We are a proud sponsor of Nodakoutdoors.com! Several of our burners are the hottest in the industry and we sell quite a few to North Dakota residents as well as nation-wide! Hope you guys will enter the give away so that we can ship one free to a lucky winner!

Thanks and best regards,

Anita, Outdoorcookingcompany.com


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I registered.....
I want the fish fryer!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

That looks like an OUTSTANDING fish fryer! Me wantem :wink:


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

Burly1 - please add a [ in front of the url to make a complete link!

Only TWO people entered - it's a coin toss right now! :beer:

Thanks y'all for signing up!

Thanks again and good luck to everyone that enters!


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

Burly1 said:


> That looks like an OUTSTANDING fish fryer! Me wantem :wink:


Thanks and good luck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I want a turkey fryer. :beer:


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

KEN W said:


> I want a turkey fryer. :beer:


Only NINE days remaining to win a great fryer from OutdoorCookingCompany.com! The Bayou Clasic 30 quart turkey fryer doubles as a great way to boil seafood, stews or vegetables, too, which makes it among our most popular products for home, camp or tailgating events!

Entering is simple! Just go to http://outdoorcookingcompany.com/contests-promotions-offers and copy the code right below the rules into your reply!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Why, after reading your site, I don't want the Bayou Classic 30-Qt. Aluminum Turkey Fryer Kit, I NEED it!!

Thanks for the chance guys.

I want the turkey fryer.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I fixed it for him.



Outdoor Cooker said:


> Burly1 - please add a [ in front of the url to make a complete link!
> 
> Only TWO people entered - it's a coin toss right now! :beer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Please put me in for the turkey fryer. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

I want the fish fryer!


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Great looking cooking gear! I would love to have the fish fryer! Thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Please put me in for the turkey fryer. Thanks for the opportunity.


Thanks! Be sure to enter the code!


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

ShineRunner said:


> Great looking cooking gear! I would love to have the fish fryer!


Nodakoutdoors forum members don't fry fishand turkeys or like FREE outdoor cooking gear?! Thanks to all that have entered so far! 7 more days before we draw, come on and get your names in the hat!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I want the fish fryer!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I could put the turkey cooker to good use.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd love to have a pheasant cooker!!! Or as you call it a turkey cooker :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The only time my numbers is picked is for Jury duty, Maybe this time my luck will change. I'd like the turkey fryer


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Some fish does sound good...A new fryer would be awesome!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Id love that turkey fryer!!!!


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

jkolson said:


> I'd love to have a pheasant cooker!!! Or as you call it a turkey cooker :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I want the turkey fryer


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Work gave me a turkey for thanksgiving and I need something to cook it in. Sign me up


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Fish fryer baby!


----------



## Outdoor Cooker (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations to MSG Rude! You are the winner of the OutdoorCookingCOMPANY.com give away! A PM will be sent to you so we can arrange immediate delivery of your new Bayou Classic Cast Iron Deep Fryer Kit!

Thanks to everyone who entered our give away! And Merry Christmas to all of you here at NODAK Outdoors!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congrats Rude! And thanks for the assist.
Burl


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

MSG Rude 
Congrats, when is the cook out !!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow! Yea me! Thanks guys and I really am looking forward to this! I will post pictures and story of the 'cherry poppin' trial run.

I appreciate it greatly!

David


----------

